# Cleaning A Tank



## ShaneW (27/1/14)

What the best way of cleaning a protank or evod tank when you wanting to change liquids. 

I read somewhere about soaking in vodka? And do you soak everything including the coil.

Thanks


----------



## Andre (27/1/14)

Yip, rinse under hot water, soak in vodka, rinse under hot water again - and you are good to go. Coil too.


----------



## Riaz (27/1/14)

howsit Shane

my understanding is that you first rinse everything in hot water then probably soak the tank in Vodka.

the coil will need to be dry burned- this for me cleans it best


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/1/14)

yup , hot water rinse , vodka soak , hot water rinse . 

then crack on and clean your tank so you dont mix flavours ..


----------



## vaalboy (27/1/14)

I started out cleaning tank and coil daily, but now do it twice a week. I tend to vape the same juice in each tank so am not swopping flavours in tanks regularly. Rinsing the tank in hot water and drying off does the trick. If you are vaping a pungent juice, then a soak in cheapo vodka should remove the odour. Check on youtube, there are a number of vid's showing how to do it properly.

Coils and I have a love hate relationship and I seem to mess something up when I clean it because my coils leak afterwards. So now I usually use a coil per flavour and use it until it's kaput.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## SunRam (27/1/14)

Rinse under hot water, pad silica ends with paper towl, dry burn = no residual taste of previous liquid. No vodka needed IMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (27/1/14)

SunRam said:


> Rinse under hot water, pad silica ends with paper towl, dry burn = no residual taste of previous liquid. No vodka needed IMO


I second that! The hot water rinse does the trick for me 2! Also partially coz there is never alcohol in my house... Haha


----------



## CraftyZA (27/1/14)

For a quick change, I simply rinse the tank in hot water. I will drop the coil in vodka, and leave it there, then take a new coil from the pack, or from my dried coil stash. Once the coils in the vodka has marinated for a long time, I take them out, and leave them to dry. They should be properly dry. So I only start to use them after about a week of standing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (27/1/14)

Thanks guys. 

What is dry burn? Running the coil with no liquid? Won't this damage the coil?

I got to the end of my juice in a coil 2day without noticing. .. ugggh! Like inhaling burning toilet paper (yes I started my smoking career by smoking rolled up toilet paper at 11yrs old)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (27/1/14)

You dry burn the coil to get the gunk off. Once rinsed and dabbed with paper towel, fire it up, till it glows for like 5 or 6 times, and the coil will be free of all the built up gunk. I used to do this once a week, when I used evod/protank heads. It wont damage the silica or coil, they can both withstand temperatures of like 1000 deg C or something, much more than you can generate with a glowing coil anyway.


----------



## vaalboy (27/1/14)

Do you remove the flavour wick when dry burning?


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/1/14)

not if it's silica sometimes i just tug on the wick to move it to a non burnt patch after dry burn , cotton gets chucked every 2 days and coil dry burnt


----------



## SunRam (27/1/14)

I used to remove mine, but it's not at all necessary, since you can get some gunk off of the flavour wick too, if you dry burn with it intact. Just make sure to remove the rubber/silicone grommet on top of the head, before dry burning, otherwise you'll get a nasty rubbery taste from the head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (28/1/14)

vaalboy said:


> Do you remove the flavour wick when dry burning?



I do. I remove the flavour wick dry burn the coil and cut a new piece of flavour wick. Coils last me in the region of 6-8 weeks cleaning once a week. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (28/1/14)

Tornalca said:


> I do. I remove the flavour wick dry burn the coil and cut a new piece of flavour wick. Coils last me in the region of 6-8 weeks cleaning once a week.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Thanks - I have destroyed more than my fair share of flavour wicks when trying to remove/replace. Where do you obtain your flavour wicks from?


----------



## SunRam (28/1/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks - I have destroyed more than my fair share of flavour wicks when trying to remove/replace. Where do you obtain your flavour wicks from?



It's normal 1mm or 2mm silica that you can buy from most vendors on the forum

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca (28/1/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks - I have destroyed more than my fair share of flavour wicks when trying to remove/replace. Where do you obtain your flavour wicks from?



I ordered 5 m of 2 mm silica from FastTech a while back. So I am fine for a while. 

VapeKing does stock 2mm silica http://www.vapeking.co.za/Rebuild-able-Atomizers-and-RDA-Accessories/2.0-mm-Silica-wick but it is out of stock for the moment.

I am sure the other suppliers also stock silica. 

My method is also not to try and cut a 1 cm piece that has to go on top, it gets messy and breaks apart. You take the whole roll of silica position a portion over the coil. So you have about 1 cm on the one side sticking out and the rest on the other side. Put back the center pin/post. Pulling slowly you pull until the excess wick (1cm) is lined up with the bottom wick. Cut the other side also lined up. This way you have no waste.

If you are building your own coils there is also always a 2cm piece that gets cut off somewhere. I save these for flavour wicks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SunRam (28/1/14)

^^ what he said, and one more tip, there is only one way to cut silica (and cotton to a certain extend), and thats with nail clippers. Buy yourself a pair for you vape box, and save yourself lots of frustration

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (28/1/14)

I have found it imperative to use Vodka. Rinse in hot water and dry the wick with a tissue. Only one dry burn is necessary as it will dry. More dry burns will not shake off the carbon build up. How on earth would it without hammering on it.
Now when you done, you can refill it. Sit back. Vape and enjoy your Vodka.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (28/1/14)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I have found it imperative to use Vodka. Rinse in hot water and dry the wick with a tissue. Only one dry burn is necessary as it will dry. More dry burns will not shake off the carbon build up. How on earth would it without hammering on it.
> Now when you done, you can refill it. Sit back. Vape and enjoy your Vodka.


I prefer whiskey to vodka


----------



## Derick (29/1/14)

I've always thought that perhaps for a nice thorough cleaning, a gun cleaning kit with all its brushes (round and flat) would make an excellent vape cleaning kit. The idea being that you first soak your tank in some warm water (or vodka/whiskey) then work it through will all the brushes and then maybe some pipe cleaners too

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex Smit (8/2/14)

ok so i have some questions: why do you refer to it as a flavour wick? where does that go?
and i mostly have protank type coils. why the soak in Vodka? does that get rid of the gunk on the coil?


----------



## Tornalca (8/2/14)

Rex Smit said:


> ok so i have some questions: why do you refer to it as a flavour wick? where does that go?
> and i mostly have protank type coils. why the soak in Vodka? does that get rid of the gunk on the coil?



The favour wick lies on top of the coil. It assists with the transfer of the juice to the coil which is wrapped around a piece of silica as well. The vodka helps clean the build up on the coil. 













Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornalca (8/2/14)

But I prefer the dry burn method and drinking of the vodka. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (8/2/14)

I wrap my coils in tissue, wash evod, dry it, then fill with new juice. By the time i get back to the coil, the tissue has soaked roughly 90% of the old e-liquid, thats sufficient for me. Then assemble and vape. To me, after fiddling with the flavour wicks, the coil never vapes the same. Also, i do this until the coil is finished, roughly 3 weeks later, then chuck it and replace. There are certain coils that handle dry burning well (like iclear30) and some that do not, and to me, the protank/evod coil is one of them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (8/2/14)

You get cotton and silica wick. What is a flavour Wick made of?


----------



## Rex Smit (8/2/14)

@tornalco. Cool 

Sent from my GT-I9295 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> You get cotton and silica wick. What is a flavour Wick made of?



On the protank type heads and most store bought coils the wicks are silica I normally just replace my flavour wicks with 1mm silica that I torch and fold over double. Whack the post back on and trim to length.

Also after dryburning a protank type head I either soak or boil it most times it will taste like ash after a dryburn due to all the stuff gunked up on the coil and a good soak or boil takes care of that. Anyway thats my process, I normally do 5 or 6 at a time and do a recoil after 3 cleaning cycles as the wicks do start to degrade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

